# Crystal Clear Corners by TYC (?)



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33708&item=2402994869&rd=1

---------------

does anyone find this fishy besides me ? 

i checked with TYC/GENERA corp. dealers and they said they dont 

make it. hmm ?
--------------


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

DONT BID ON THIS ITEM YOU WONT GET IT
















actually I'm the highest bidder and dont wanan be outbid


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

hmmmm....very intresting. They're mad cheap too....for NOW-


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

dont bid


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *dont bid *


i dont think anyone will, the pic looks blurry because i bet they are home made and came out hella cheap


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

They look like messed up Mossy corners


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *They look like messed up Mossy corners *


I agree, and with that bid you have on em, you might as well just get em from Mossy, and pay half the shipping. Just my opinion though.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I was looking at these right before I got to this site. I was going to post a thread about them also.

DryBoy: What are you trying to say exactly.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

i wouldnt get them cause i think it says quantity 1 for 45.00 which is the same as the Mossy clear ones
http://mossyperformance.com/products.htm

ps iwouldnt mind having that blender


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

"This Auction is for a pair of corner lights, left and right"
Is $45.00 for the pair


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

i wont get it...


----------



## DisbeSE-R (Aug 8, 2002)

*.*

Actually that pic doesnt look blurred. The rest of the pic looks fine except the actual light, so that leads me to believe that the lights are wrapped in plastic. Anyone ever bought these same ones that could confirm or deny this?


----------



## nissanracer805 (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: .*



DisbeSE-R said:


> *Actually that pic doesnt look blurred. The rest of the pic looks fine except the actual light, so that leads me to believe that the lights are wrapped in plastic. Anyone ever bought these same ones that could confirm or deny this? *


youre right now that i look back at it.......also, just because its on a TYC box, doesnt mean anything really


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

he SAYS its TYC... it is definately the same ones mossy has in every way, just becuase mossy is the only one in the states that sell it doesnt mean that they are the only ones in the world... this guy's in mehico... why not just email the winning bidder about it and find out... I'm sure its just as good as mossy's since it will be made by the same production facility. -James


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33708&item=2403374954

he has better pics now


----------

